
This website is not a blog - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/why-this-website-has-no-dates-or-why-i-refuse-to-call-it-a-blog/
======
solarkraft
> This means everything on here should always be up to date.

Oh no. I will view any article on that website as possibly from 1990.

